# Some random necrosis and strange colors?



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

King Dedede has necrosis on his body I noticed a few days ago, but he's acting normal, I can just see necrosis spreading from the body to his tail!! I see a bit of white on the dorsal fin (but there's no ammonia...), some purple on the anal fin, I don't understand this! What's happening?! 


(PS. I can't get any pictures right now cause camera isn't working well.)
(PSS. I'm trying my best to take care of my betta! I'm even trying to heat it!)


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Like the mystery disease?!?! Darkmoon and Sakura didn't find a cure, yet... :/


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

LebronTheBetta said:


> Like the mystery disease?!?! Darkmoon and Sakura didn't find a cure, yet... :/


YES!! *CRIES*

oh, and necro means death in Latin (got that from a youtuber)

I DON'T WANT HIM TO DIE!! FINGERS CROSSED IT'S NOT THE MYSTERY DISEASE!!!!!


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

If he didnt die within 24 hours then it's not the mystery disease


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Only a photo will tell us. :\ For now, don't share anything between him and Equinox.


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

aokashi said:


> If he didnt die within 24 hours then it's not the mystery disease


yay. but still I might scream cuz he's.. LETHARGIC AGAIN!!


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

aokashi said:


> If he didnt die within 24 hours then it's not the mystery disease


It moves that fast? I thought it would take a week for a long time one and a short time is 2 days.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

LebronTheBetta said:


> It moves that fast? I thought it would take a week for a long time one and a short time is 2 days.


most are dead by the next day...
some that have been treated with anti biotics apparently have survived a couple if days before givin in to the disease.


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

LebronTheBetta said:


> Only a photo will tell us. :\ For now, don't share anything between him and Equinox.



ok. getting camera.. if I can find it!


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

LebronTheBetta said:


> It moves that fast? I thought it would take a week for a long time one and a short time is 2 days.


I found it last night, I accidentally wrote something else


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Okay, Little Leaf. Wrap a towel around his tank so it stays dark and warm as possible. If you think you can get a pic, try to. If not, that's okay, I understand if your camera is broken. Can you describe his behavior for me?

EDIT: Can you also describe the color of this discoloration? Necrosis is steel/graphite gray or black.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

:/ I'm so sorry LL. Could you get IAL or antibiotics for fish? I'm really scared, your parents won't allow a heater...


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

aokashi said:


> most are dead by the next day...
> some that have been treated with anti biotics apparently have survived a couple if days before givin in to the disease.


that speech gives me nightmare fuel :shock:

oh, well, back to panicking.


AHHHHHHHH!!! :shock::shock::shock:


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

Sakura8 said:


> Okay, Little Leaf. Wrap a towel around his tank so it stays dark and warm as possible. If you think you can get a pic, try to. If not, that's okay, I understand if your camera is broken. Can you describe his behavior for me?
> 
> EDIT: Can you also describe the color of this discoloration? Necrosis is steel/graphite gray or black.


Okay! he seems to be hiding in a corner and only coming up for a bit of air.

and his discoloration is black


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

LebronTheBetta said:


> :/ I'm so sorry LL. Could you get IAL or antibiotics for fish? I'm really scared, your parents won't allow a heater...


I'm shaking! I'm not even sure I can go out right now cuz it's 8:11 PM


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

Little Leaf said:


> that speech gives me nightmare fuel :shock:
> 
> oh, well, back to panicking.
> 
> ...


stop...
just stay calm and respond properly when we ask you questions...
we are trying to help you. 
Stay calm, listen and learn. Ok?
Panicking cannot cure your fish.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Petco is open, I think Petsmart is, too. It's 8:13pm for me. EST time.
Do your parents know about this?


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

I'm sorry, Little Leaf. Judging by what you're describing, he probably won't make it through the night.  All you can do is keep him as comfortable as possible. Did you wrap a towel around his tank? That will help. Then just leave him alone and only check on him every half hour. If you check on him too much, he'll get stressed.


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

aokashi said:


> stop...
> just stay calm and respond properly when we ask you questions...
> we are trying to help you.
> Stay calm, listen and learn. Ok?
> Panicking cannot cure your fish.



Sorry, I just don't want my fish to die...


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

Sakura8 said:


> I'm sorry, Little Leaf. Judging by what you're describing, he probably won't make it through the night.  All you can do is keep him as comfortable as possible. Did you wrap a towel around his tank? That will help. Then just leave him alone and only check on him every half hour. If you check on him too much, he'll get stressed.


NO!!!

I nearly cried at this thread. it scared me a little, too. 

Is there any TINY chances he could make it or is it over?


EDIT: yes, I put a red bath towel around him...


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

LebronTheBetta said:


> Petco is open, I think Petsmart is, too. It's 8:13pm for me. EST time.
> Do your parents know about this?


only my mom.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

If he's not coming up to breathe and he turned black like the pics on the mystery disease thread, then it doesn't look so good.  I'm really sorry, Little Leaf. There is always a chance he can rally and fight back but I will be honest because you deserve honesty: it's not a very good chance. *hugs*


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

Little Leaf said:


> Sorry, I just don't want my fish to die...


we dont either, but in real life situations, the best thing to do is to remain calm...do you think your mom can got out with you and buy a heater?


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Aw... I'm so sorry Little Leaf!! *hugs, too*  The best thing to do now is make him comfortable as possible or euthanize if there's no possible way... :'(


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

Sakura8 said:


> If he's not coming up to breathe and he turned black like the pics on the mystery disease thread, then it doesn't look so good.  I'm really sorry, Little Leaf. There is always a chance he can rally and fight back but I will be honest because you deserve honesty: it's not a very good chance. *hugs*


I'm crying.

But... he IS coming up for air... I'm guessing there's a tiny survival rate?


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

LebronTheBetta said:


> Aw... I'm so sorry Little Leaf!! *hugs, too*  The best thing to do now is make him comfortable as possible or euthanize if there's no possible way... :'(


I was gonna put him in a 10 gallon with heater and filter on my b-day..

(heartbreak moment)

I don't want to euthanize animals! I love all creatures.


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

aokashi said:


> we dont either, but in real life situations, the best thing to do is to remain calm...do you think your mom can got out with you and buy a heater?


I am calm, I'm just crying a little.

I think when my dad comes back, I'll ask my mom to get a heater... ASAP.

That is... if King Dedede makes it.

(This feels like I'm watching the hunger games scene when Rue dies.)


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Yes, but it's to end his suffering. It's your choice...


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

It's okay, you don't have to euthanize him. It's okay to let him go naturally as long as he's not in severe distress. Is he lying on the bottom breathing heavily?


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

LebronTheBetta said:


> Yes, but it's to end his suffering. It's your choice...


I want to let him live to his last breath.

I wonder if there's a tiny survival rate? He's coming up for air.


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

Sakura8 said:


> It's okay, you don't have to euthanize him. It's okay to let him go naturally as long as he's not in severe distress. Is he lying on the bottom breathing heavily?


He's gasping. just gasping


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Bottom of tank? Gasping and heavily breathing are really the same thing. T-T


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

LebronTheBetta said:


> Bottom of tank? Gasping and heavily breathing are really the same thing. T-T


no, just gasping


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Gills are moving a lot?


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

Sakura8 said:


> Gills are moving a lot?


he's gasping with his mouth, like a inhale


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Then his gills are probably moving a lot too. 

Okay. If he is still with us tomorrow, maybe you can try a medication if your parents will allow it. Otherwise, just make sure he stays as warm as possible and as quiet as possible. Hang in there, Little Leaf.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

HANG IN THERE! KING DEDEDE, TOO! Follow everything Sakura says, she has TONS of experience with disease and knows the best option for each.


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

Sakura8 said:


> Then his gills are probably moving a lot too.
> 
> Okay. If he is still with us tomorrow, maybe you can try a medication if your parents will allow it. Otherwise, just make sure he stays as warm as possible and as quiet as possible. Hang in there, Little Leaf.



*breathes hard*

This is the night of judgement for King Dedede.

my mom's friend is a vet, he also studies aquatic animals. if King Dedede's ok, I might just take him there.

Let's hope there's a survival rate. Even a small one would do, as long as there's hope, the dark will never win


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

LebronTheBetta said:


> HANG IN THERE! KING DEDEDE, TOO! Follow everything Sakura says, she has TONS of experience with disease and knows the best option for each.



I HOPE HE SURVIVES!

I already wrapped him in a towel. it's now 8:42, I think I'm gonna check on him.


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

FINGERS CROSSED HE SURVIVES!! (or in this case, fins?)


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Don't take him there! It's going to be too stressful for him. :l Can't your mom's friend have house calls? Even a low amount of stress can harm him, be careful.


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

LebronTheBetta said:


> Don't take him there! It's going to be too stressful for him. :l Can't your mom's friend have house calls? Even a low amount of stress can harm him, be careful.


Alright. I'll try calls.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

I agree with Lebron. Best to just let him be for now, Little Leaf. He'll either make it or he won't. Just hang in there and let him rest.


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

Sakura8 said:


> I agree with Lebron. Best to just let him be for now, Little Leaf. He'll either make it or he won't. Just hang in there and let him rest.


ok. I told my mom to make a call.

He can't sleep...


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

He can't or YOU can't? He'll rest if he stays quiet, don't worry about that.


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

Sakura8 said:


> He can't or YOU can't? He'll rest if he stays quiet, don't worry about that.


both of us.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Good. Does the vet know about this disease? And make sure that the vet knows how Bettas are properly taken care of. I'm so worried, I always hated this disease since I found out about it.


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

LebronTheBetta said:


> Good. Does the vet know about this disease? And make sure that the vet knows how Bettas are properly taken care of. I'm so worried, I always hated this disease since I found out about it.


No. oh, and this disease is my rival too.


----------



## Tazman (Jan 15, 2012)

I know this will probably come as too late but if you wanted I will send you a heater in the mail FREE of charge to you.

I have a small heater lying in my fish cupboard that has not been used. It is adjustable and works very well. 

Send me a PM with your full address and postal code and I can get it in the mail to you. I would rather it go to someone who needs it than just sit my cupboard doing nothing. All my tanks are too big for it.

Hope everything works out for you :-(


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

Tazman said:


> I know this will probably come as too late but if you wanted I will send you a heater in the mail FREE of charge to you.
> 
> I have a small heater lying in my fish cupboard that has not been used. It is adjustable and works very well.
> 
> ...




she apparently isnt allowed to give out her address
On the other hand... if you are willing to sell >.>


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

...

KING DEDEDE MADE IT!!!

he survived the night!

however, there's still necrosis...

anyway, thanks for helping, everyone


----------



## Pilot00 (Jul 24, 2012)

So glad to hear it. Please try to be calm you need a clear head to help him.

Hold your hopes high, miracles do happen even in bleak situations.


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

Pilot00 said:


> So glad to hear it. Please try to be calm you need a clear head to help him.
> 
> Hold your hopes high, miracles do happen even in bleak situations.


Ok, My mom is calling an aquatic vet.

and we also may get a heater today!

cause King Dedede needs it...


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Yes!  Good Luck!


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

LebronTheBetta said:


> Yes!  Good Luck!


Now i just wonder if it's the fake version of the mystery disease?

like Dropsy has a fake form...


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Fake Form? He has a necrosis and I don't know that cure. What do you mean a fake version of Dropsy?


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

LebronTheBetta said:


> Fake Form? He has a necrosis and I don't know that cure. What do you mean a fake version of Dropsy?


this part from bettatalk.com might explain it:


"I have seen bettas recover on their own. But I suspect that this is because those cases are NOT real dropsy. Real dropsy always kills."


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

That's really not specific... And REAL Dropsy can't always kill, there are medications that can cure them.


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

LebronTheBetta said:


> That's really not specific... And REAL Dropsy can't always kill, there are medications that can cure them.



ok. I'm confused too... on how to explain it.

also, the dropsy's at the part where there's a pineconing because it couldn't be detected early enough.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Early signs of Dropsy are a gray belly, swollen face and eyes. The pineconing is the last step on their organ failure.


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

LebronTheBetta said:


> Early signs of Dropsy are a gray belly, swollen face and eyes. The pineconing is the last step on their organ failure.


I know that.

Plus I feel awkward cause I like looking at the raised scales...


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Little Leaf said:


> I know that.
> 
> Plus I feel awkward cause I like looking at the raised scales...


YOU LIKE IT? :shock:
It makes my skin crawl. I hope he gets better


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

uh... nevermind the dropsy things...

So, when I got home from school, I heard my mom had called her friend (an aquatic vet) and the vet said:

"It's King Dedede is just scared a little, feed him at 8:30 in the morning, then 8:30 at night, also change his water EVERYDAY and don't move him a lot, even a tiny bit of stress will make it worse."

scared? SCARED?! HE HAS NECROSIS FOR GOODNESS SAKE :shock:


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

teeneythebetta said:


> YOU LIKE IT? :shock:
> It makes my skin crawl. I hope he gets better


lol, I dunno why. I just like pineconing pictures.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

thats... not disturbing.


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

teeneythebetta said:


> thats... not disturbing.


Sorry, I have no idea why.


----------



## Pilot00 (Jul 24, 2012)

Changing water sounds a good idea as not moving him.

EDIT: You said he has purple growths on his body did i get that right?

Check his container for any wormlike things without disturbing him. 
What I am talking about will be visible to the naked eye and usually stuck to the containers glass or floating around.

What colour are his gills normally and what colour are they now?


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

Pilot00 said:


> Changing water sounds a good idea as not moving him.


yea, but he's not scared! he comes up to me, almost as if he's saying: "hello."

and he has NECROSIS :shock: how is it being scared too much?


----------



## Pilot00 (Jul 24, 2012)

Little Leaf said:


> yea, but he's not scared! he comes up to me, almost as if he's saying: "hello."
> 
> and he has NECROSIS :shock: how is it being scared too much?



I edited my post above, so please take a look (I probably edited it by the same time you responded) and check for the things I asked you for. We need to take this step by step to find what ails your fish.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Is there any chance you can get photos of him? You description is very vague and just because he is showing signs of necrosis, it may or may not be at all related to the 'mystery disease'. 

Also dropsy is just a symptom of an underlying condition (I believe it's usually a bacterial infection), and occurs when the kidneys and other organs start to fail.


----------



## Pilot00 (Jul 24, 2012)

I have an idea of what it might be, but i need confirmation or denial on the above i asked on the edit. The fish might be saved if we are lucky.


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

Does your mom or dad have a camera they will let you use, anything a phone with a camera ?

Did he eat today for you ?


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

Pilot00 said:


> Changing water sounds a good idea as not moving him.
> 
> EDIT: You said he has purple growths on his body did i get that right?
> 
> ...


no, purple COLOR.


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

LittleBettaFish said:


> Is there any chance you can get photos of him? You description is very vague and just because he is showing signs of necrosis, it may or may not be at all related to the 'mystery disease'.
> 
> Also dropsy is just a symptom of an underlying condition (I believe it's usually a bacterial infection), and occurs when the kidneys and other organs start to fail.


no, but I'll try to draw him in his state


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

Pilot00 said:


> I have an idea of what it might be, but i need confirmation or denial on the above i asked on the edit. The fish might be saved if we are lucky.


kay.


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

Perseusmom said:


> Does your mom or dad have a camera they will let you use, anything a phone with a camera ?
> 
> Did he eat today for you ?


my camera is broken... I'll draw pictures of the betta though (colors and stuff)


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

almost done... just need to scan it!


----------



## TheCrabbyTabby (Jul 7, 2012)

I am afraid that without an actual picture, a proper diagnosis can't be made.


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

TheCrabbyTabby said:


> I am afraid that without an actual picture, a proper diagnosis can't be made.


ARGH. darn it, my cameras are broken


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Can you use your sisters DSi?


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Where's the picture that was supposed to be here?


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

LebronTheBetta said:


> Where's the picture that was supposed to be here?


I think a coincidence came up and ALL the cameras
Are broken.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Oh.


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

teeneythebetta said:


> Can you use your sisters DSi?


it will be too dark, the purple stuff won't show.


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

teeneythebetta said:


> I think a coincidence came up and ALL the cameras
> Are broken.


I got it, but I need to upload the photo when my sister sleeps, I AM NOT LYING ABOUT KING DEDEDE! This is real, and because of the flash being too bring, necrosis won't show and the purple is faint


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

LebronTheBetta said:


> Oh.


one is now fixed


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Can you put a lamp over the tank/near the tank and then take a photo? Unfortunately, fish are hard to diagnose at the best of times and it's even harder when there's no photo and only a description of the symptoms to go by. 

It could be anything from scraped scales to columnaris. It's just really difficult to advise a course of treatment when you haven't given us much to go on.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

We're not saying you're lying. We just find it hard to believe you can't get a photo. Just get the DSI from your sister! This is a matter of life and death, not if your sister will tell on you.


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

LittleBettaFish said:


> Can you put a lamp over the tank/near the tank and then take a photo? Unfortunately, fish are hard to diagnose at the best of times and it's even harder when there's no photo and only a description of the symptoms to go by.
> 
> It could be anything from scraped scales to columnaris. It's just really difficult to advise a course of treatment when you haven't given us much to go on.


I took a few with flash on dad's fixed camera


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

LebronTheBetta said:


> We're not saying you're lying. We just find it hard to believe you can't get a photo. Just get the DSI from your sister! This is a matter of life and death, not if your sister will tell on you.


I'm getting that camera now... and the SD card


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

I went back through your threads to get some history on your fish, and have one question, does your betta have a heater in his tank?

From what I've gleaned I believe he is being kept in a 1 gallon tank? Unless your house is heated to a constant (24 hours a day, 365 days a year) 78-80 degrees, you are going to be seeing rather abrupt and possibly dramatic temperature fluctuations. Constant temperature fluctuations are going to eventually cause stress and could possibly compromise your betta's immune system leading to all sorts of nasties taking advantage. 

Also his digestive system will not work as it should if the temperature dips too low. This is why bettas kept in unheated tanks or bowls often look bloated. 

Unless you purchase a heater, you are probably going to be continually running into issues with your betta.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

She doesn't.  Her parents won't allow it.


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

aokashi said:


> There's no reason for things. Animal abuse is everywhere, so is people abuse, humans are also suffering everyday in the hands of humans. It needs improvement, but it wont happen in a day.
> 
> Do the best you can for your animals if you don't want to be like your parents.
> 
> ...


ok.

I have always tried my best to take care of King Dedede and lil equinox...

I'm also trying not to be too over dramatic... I just really love animals and I can't imagine me abusing one. also, that caps lock wasn't enough to express my anger. (I can't think of what else to write)


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

Maybe you could ask your mom and dad if you did some extra chores around the house they would let you buy the heater or buy one for you.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Wait a minute... Why did you get Equinox when you had the money? You should've used it on Dedede for better supplies. And didn't you tell me you had $20 but you spent it on your own wants??!


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

Perseusmom said:


> Maybe you could ask your mom and dad if you did some extra chores around the house they would let you buy the heater or buy one for you.


I'll try that and see if it works... thanks for the tip, and do you know who's writing those tags down there that say untrue things about me at times?


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

LebronTheBetta said:


> Wait a minute... Why did you get Equinox when you had the money? You should've used it on Dedede for better supplies. And didn't you tell me you had $20 but you spent it on your own wants??!


AHHHH!! I TOTALLY FORGOT!! I'm about to get $20 later... I don't know when... I'm going to spend it on a heater possibly next time I go out? I can't guarantee I will, but I'll try.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

Little Leaf said:


> ok.
> 
> I have always tried my best to take care of King Dedede and lil equinox...
> 
> I'm also trying not to be too over dramatic... I just really love animals and I can't imagine me abusing one. also, that caps lock wasn't enough to express my anger. (I can't think of what else to write)




it's ok. We can understand you very well when you write like this. actually I think it's easier for us to read and underatand you. 

You can be calm and express yourself at the same time  

Typing in caps lock is like yelling like a maniac and people tend to shy away from things written in caps lock.

If you love animals, simply discuss with us what you want to do. listen to what we say, and decide what you want to do and how you want to do it. have a conversation with us, about the animal you are caring about, not about how evil your family is...

family is still family. they take care of you (you do seem a little spoilt, lol) and simply have different views about fish. 
Dont yell at them. tell them about facts, backed with evidence. this is the best way to get them to change their minds.

When you yell at people ( really you shouldn't yell at your parents, it's simply good manners) they listen less. especially since you are a child, they wont believe you easily. So... show them facts!


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

Little Leaf said:


> AHHHH!! I TOTALLY FORGOT!! I'm about to get $20 later... I don't know when... I'm going to spend it on a heater possibly next time I go out? I can't guarantee I will, but I'll try.


answer lebron's question please.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Yes, answer my question please.

Why did you get Equinox when you could've took better care of King Dedede?


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

aokashi said:


> it's ok. We can understand you very well when you write like this. actually I think it's easier for us to read and underatand you.
> 
> You can be calm and express yourself at the same time
> 
> ...


Okay.


what I want to do with my bettas thing​

what I want to do with my bettas is to give them a happy and long life, but I need to keep Equinox in a cup because I can't find the divider/extra tank (still doing water changes...) I'm trying to get the 10 gallon with heater and filter (and a divider) before my birthday because I don't want my bettas to die before I give the 10 gallon w/ heater & filter.

end of wanting to do with bettas thing?​
I never noticed I was a little spoilt, thanks for pointing that out!

I think that was all I wanted to say.


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

LebronTheBetta said:


> Yes, answer my question please.
> 
> Why did you get Equinox when you could've took better care of King Dedede?


I can't remember, I was somewhat focused on a new betta, I think?


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Answer please...
Why didn't you use your money FOR King Dedede? Stop avoiding please. If you wanted Equinox to have a happy life, you didn't give it to him. Learn your lesson please, don't get animals when you can't care for them.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

I could have sworn you told me your mom bought equinox...


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

It would help maybe if one of the Mods was asked to take a look at the posts and see what should be done because I dont think this is helping anyone. I know I for one am getting upset over what advise to give this young child.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

*I have deleted several posts from this thread, as it is getting out of hand.

Please, do NOT accuse Little Leaf of crying wolf or any such nonsense at all.

If you are not willing to be helpful to her, do NOT post here anymore.

If you do not believe she is telling the truth, do NOT post here anymore.

This forum is for helping NOT hurting, if you cannot be helpful, please STOP posting here.

She is already informed of her less than ideal situation with her fish, and she KNOWS what is needed for them to be healthier, you do NOT need to repeat it constantly, you are not helping.*

*IF THIS CONTINUES THE THREAD WILL BE LOCKED.
* 
*Thank you,
Olympia.*


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I agree with Olympia. Also, if you are giving someone advice and they won't take it, don't argue with them and move on. You can't shove advice down people's throats.


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

thanks Olympia...


----------



## Pilot00 (Jul 24, 2012)

Thanks a lot for this Olympia, it seems people forgot that we are trying to help a child which must overcome a certain amount of problems before she can help her pets.

Now, littleleaf please post the picks of your little buddy as this will allow us to help him overcome the problem. The sooner we have the pics the easier will be to rescue him. Also please check about the symptoms i asked a bit earlier.
If it is columnaris it can be treated as long as we get it in time.


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

Pilot00 said:


> Thanks a lot for this Olympia, it seems people forgot that we are trying to help a child which must overcome a certain amount of problems before she can help her pets.
> 
> Now, littleleaf please post the picks of your little buddy as this will allow us to help him overcome the problem. The sooner we have the pics the easier will be to rescue him. Also please check about the symptoms i asked a bit earlier.
> If it is columnaris it can be treated as long as we get it in time.



Okay, i couldn't connect the camera so I used the ds... might be kinda blurry

RED = purple color

WHITE = necrosis


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

What exactly are we looking at here? the part circled in white- what about it?


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Hm, are you sure it's not stress stripes? He actually looks healthy to me. Probably because of the camera.


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

teeneythebetta said:


> What exactly are we looking at here? the part circled in white- what about it?


white = necrosis

you can't see it well, but he kinda has velvet I keep him under a towel and also Sakura told me to wrap his tank in a towel


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

LebronTheBetta said:


> Hm, are you sure it's not stress stripes? He actually looks healthy to me. Probably because of the camera.


yea, the necrosis looks blue in the picture

he's still having necrosis...


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Hm... I don't know what this is. Didn't you say the camera got fixed or something, I forgot...


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

... yeah but your betta is blue... right? Im so confused :-?


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

LebronTheBetta said:


> Hm... I don't know what this is. Didn't you say the camera got fixed or something, I forgot...


I had to use the DSI because I couldn't transfer... I dunno why... mysterious.. :-?


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

teeneythebetta said:


> ... yeah but your betta is blue... right? Im so confused :-?


yea, my betta is blue, but in the photo, the necrosis didn't show so it was "blue-ified"


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

UPDATE ON KING DEDEDE'S BEHAVIOR:

King Dedede is now somewhat lethargic and pale, and now, he swims in circles, looks at me, then repeats until he falls from tired-ness, then he repeats the swim in circles pattern.

This time, I noticed he opened his mouth, just for a short while, not even a full second, I'm thinking this might be something he might be trying to say to us?/me?


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

Ya know what Little leaf I think you worry to much, fish open their mouths I know mine does and just did when I looked over at him. As for swimming in circles his bowl is what a 1 gallon ? He doesnt have that much room to swim around in so he swims in circles so that sounds normal ! He is a veil tail and their tails can get heavy so yeah he might get tired from swimming and need to rest so thats normal also.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Little Leaf, I've looked at the picture and I can assure you 100% that Dedede does NOT have necrosis. I doubt he has velvet either. I think he is just under some stress right now. But no necrosis, I swear it. He looks quite good actually. His fins are open and he doesn't look anywhere near death. I think Perseusmom is right, you're worrying too much. It's so easy to do with our little friends but you can definitely OVERWORRY. 

If you really want to keep Dedede healthy, just make sure you keep his water as warm and clean as you can. Don't bug him very much and just let him be himself and I think you'll see that he's doing better than you think.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

I dont understand how it's possible for a betta to go from OK to lethargic and discolored, to okay?

I know I used to be a bit paranoid when it came to sickness.., are you sure you're not just paranoid? :/
Bettas open their mouths all the time, I've seen Teeney do it and call me craży but I swear it looked like she yawned. xD


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

Ya and I should talk cause I am a big worrier..lol I am getting better but when I first got Perseus I would worry over every little thing like am I feeding him to much or not enough, why isnt he swimming as much today, stuff like that..lol Try to relax little leaf and just enjoy him I have to remind myself to do that all the time. He is fine !

We will not even go into how much I stressed out when I was cycling Perseus`s tank, I know they say its stress the fish to do a fish in cycle but he was fine and happy and I was a total wreck...lol !


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

I posted in a panic about the bubbles in my second betta's QT tank. "I can't even see her because of all the bubbles, what do I do?!" Now I'm like, enh, bubbles. They'll go away.


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

Perseusmom said:


> Ya know what Little leaf I think you worry to much, fish open their mouths I know mine does and just did when I looked over at him. As for swimming in circles his bowl is what a 1 gallon ? He doesnt have that much room to swim around in so he swims in circles so that sounds normal ! He is a veil tail and their tails can get heavy so yeah he might get tired from swimming and need to rest so thats normal also.



yea, I noticed.

but he doesn't normally swim in circles...


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

wow, lol I noticed velvet but...

ok nevermind I am WAY too much of a worrier XD


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

When a fish gets velvet, it's unmistakeable. From the pic you posted, there's no velvet. Just relax and have fun with him.


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

Sakura8 said:


> When a fish gets velvet, it's unmistakeable. From the pic you posted, there's no velvet. Just relax and have fun with him.


ok


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

He looks fine to me. If he was sick, he would most likely have clamped fins and I am not seeing that in the picture.

It is possible that he has a black body with blueish/purple fins.


----------



## Pilot00 (Jul 24, 2012)

Even if he indeed changed colours he might just be marbling. Mine marbled in the head not so long ago. At first i panicked, thinking it was ammonia poisoning, then that he had an infection, but it was nothing of the short.

Then i kept the lights down for long periods of time and all he did was swim a bit and keep chilling out in the back of the aquarium. I got panicked thinking he was sick where in fact he was sort of hibernating / getting inactive due to lack of light. Now i maintain a light cycle of shorts and during up times he is quite energetic.

To sum it up. Do what he needs be done: Keep him in clean water, heated and well fed and he will be fine. As others have posted he looks healthy from the pic.


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

Pilot00 said:


> Even if he indeed changed colours he might just be marbling. Mine marbled in the head not so long ago. At first i panicked, thinking it was ammonia poisoning, then that he had an infection, but it was nothing of the short.
> 
> Then i kept the lights down for long periods of time and all he did was swim a bit and keep chilling out in the back of the aquarium. I got panicked thinking he was sick where in fact he was sort of hibernating / getting inactive due to lack of light. Now i maintain a light cycle of shorts and during up times he is quite energetic.
> 
> To sum it up. Do what he needs be done: Keep him in clean water, heated and well fed and he will be fine. As others have posted he looks healthy from the pic.


ok


----------

